# Melon as Treat??



## sarzie87 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I heard that hedgies like melon as a treat, does anybody have any experience of this? I was going to give my little honey grapes, but read that they arnt too good for them? Are there any other fruity treats that Honey might like? She is only 12 weeks old and dont want to upset her stomach as I already have had one experience of this with her!!

Thanks

Sarah & Honey


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you haven't had her very long, I wouldn't give her any new treats yet. They need several weeks to settle into their new homes before they are given new foods. Also, remember to only feed one new thing at a time, whether it be a food you're mixing in with an old one, or giving a new treat. It'll make it easier to tell if she has a reaction to it, and it won't upset her stomach with too many new things.

That said, grapes are bad for small mammals, they can cause kidney failure. If you search "fruit & veggie", there's a thread that comes up with a list of safe and unsafe fruits and veggies. I've heard that watermelon is a favorite, but it just depends on the hedgehog. I've tried a couple things with Lily and she's not eaten much so far. You can also give baby food as a treat, which works well for vegetables.


----------

